# How long will prepared garlic keep?



## CanadianMeg (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm talking about the jarred minced garlic. Once opened, how long will it keep in the fridge?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't know how long in the fridge...because I always buy a lot and freeze it.  I bet you could freeze that kind too!


----------



## Constance (Sep 23, 2005)

Kaylinda, I have kept it for months. I buy a big jar at Sam's about 3 times a year. I use a lot of fresh garlic too, but that jar is so darned handy, I tend to put a spoonfull in just about everything.


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

I have kept it in my fridge for longer than I am willing to admit and never had it go bad.


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2005)

exactly what gb said ! lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2005)

Apparently I kept a jar faaaaaaaaar longer than anyone could imagine - I made a GALLON of Caesar salad dressing (capers, whole anchovies, spent a fortune) and didn't realize the garlic had fermented - I was ticked!!  Just smell it before using it - I didn't do that and there were so many things cooking in the kitchen I didn't pick up on it.


----------



## amber (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought a huge jar, that was in oil, and it's lasted me months so far.  Still smells great, so I would guess in indefinately if it's in oil and refrigerated.


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2005)

Meg, did you buy Costco size? It lasts years, don't worry about it.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 23, 2005)

How does it compare to fresh garlic??  Is it less strong?


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2005)

It is very mild. I wouldn't use it for any salads, but it is fine for cooking with. I admit, I am getting to be a garlic snob, and if I am using it for something raw then fresh is the only way to go. If I am cooking with it, then I will use the minced. I use a LOT of the minced though, as I said, very mild.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 23, 2005)

I need to read the post as well as the headlines...   and then think about what I'm reading!  hehehe. I don't buy the minced...I buy the whole peeled garlic...and it does spoil! I let it get moldy one time...that's when I started freezing them.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Alix.  I love garlic.  Fresh is so good!


----------

